# Chocolate Peppermint EO



## Genny (Jan 3, 2013)

Has anyone every used Chocolate Peppermint EO in CP?  I'm wondering if the chocolate survives saponification & if there's any discoloration?


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 3, 2013)

I've never heard of chocolate peppermint EO!  From Google, I found this site that mentions colors to use it with: http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/soap/product.asp?product_id=oeochocpepper


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 3, 2013)

I followed that link, as I have never heard of Chocolate Peppermint Essential Oil...I am still sitting here saying, "Huh?" :Kitten Love:
I wish they specified something like from what plant species it derives from...it says "steam distilled", but from what? There are lots of species of Peppermint...but Chocolate Peppermint? I guess it's possible that it SMELLS like chocolate...
Man, now I'm craving Andes candies...or a Starbucks Peppermint Mocha...or a York Peppermint Patty...or...


----------



## green soap (Jan 3, 2013)

There is a variety of mint called 'chocolate mint'.  One could then get the EO from steam distillation of that plant.  I have seen it, sniffed it, and it does smell like both chocolate and mint.  No idea if the EO from such a plant would have a chocolate mint scent, or if it would transfer to soap.

I recently 'cheated', used spearmint EO, real chocolate, and a chocolate FO in a goat milk soap.  That was pretty wonderful, but it would be also nice to get that scent from EOs.


----------



## Genny (Jan 3, 2013)

I ordered some chocolate mint plants that I should be getting in the spring.  That's why I googled to see if there was an eo.
The botanical name is Mentha piperita v. chocolat
http://www.aromaweb.com/essential-oils/chocolate-peppermint-oil.asp

FNWL is the only place I've seen that has it, their out of stock right now.  Plus at $65 an oz, I don't know if I want to pay that much to experiment.  

I guess I'll have to wait to grow my plants & see if I can do an infusion.  
Back to peppermint eo & baking cocoa for now I guess   LOL


----------



## Lindy (Jan 3, 2013)

I have heard of Chocolate Mint plants, I guess it makes sense that an EO could be produced from it.  Genny if you experiment make sure you let us know the results....


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have made cocobutter lip balm with cocoa powder and peppermint eo...it was a hit with my coworkers! Gave a nice ,light chocolate tint to your lips! I also sweetened with stevia. Good flavor as well! Experimenting is fun!


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 4, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> I have made cocobutter lip balm with cocoa powder and peppermint eo...it was a hit with my coworkers! Gave a nice ,light chocolate tint to your lips! I also sweetened with stevia. Good flavor as well! Experimenting is fun!


Great minds think alike! That's my best selling lip balm too!


----------



## Ruthie (Jan 4, 2013)

That HAS to be a winning combination!  Can't beat chocolate and peppermint together!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 4, 2013)

AlchemyandAshes said:


> Great minds think alike! That's my best selling lip balm too!



I don't sell any of my stuff, just give it as gifts, and this is one that people always say "if you make me a box of this I'll buy it off you!" I think I am going to start bartering goods with people.  You purchase me the coco butter/coconut oil/olive oil, and I'll do the prep for you in return.

We have a new Whole Foods opening in our area and there was an ad in the paper that they want to buy local vendors, and my husband was like "see here's your chance!"  I'm just like  "Nope!" I don't have a marketing bone in my body.  Just a giver and a believer in natural hand made products!


----------



## Desert Karen (Jan 15, 2013)

Genny said:


> I ordered some chocolate mint plants that I should be getting in the spring.  That's why I googled to see if there was an eo.
> The botanical name is Mentha piperita v. chocolat
> http://www.aromaweb.com/essential-oils/chocolate-peppermint-oil.asp
> 
> ...



You are the first person I've seem that has mentioned COCO POWDER, instead of baking chocolate for CP soap. Can you share your recipe with me? I have the coco powder and I have peppermint EO, just lack a recipe to make it. I have had people requesting that I make them some...plus I want some for myself.


----------



## Relle (Jan 16, 2013)

Desert Karen said:


> You are the first person I've seem that has mentioned COCO POWDER, instead of baking chocolate for CP soap. Can you share your recipe with me? I have the coco powder and I have peppermint EO, just lack a recipe to make it. I have had people requesting that I make them some...plus I want some for myself.


 
All you need to do is make up your normal go to CP recipe and add cocoa powder (make into a slurry with some oil) and peppermint EO at trace.


----------



## Genny (Jan 16, 2013)

Yep, exactly what Relle said.  Just don't add it to your water, someone recently did that because I forgot to mention to them that cocoa isn't water soluble and they got a big mess.


----------



## houseofwool (Feb 6, 2013)

Genny - for the cocoa powder, what percentage do you use PPO?  Because that sounds delish.  My sister makes a body butter with peppermint and cocoa butter that smells like a peppermint patty.  Delish!


----------



## Genny (Feb 6, 2013)

houseofwool said:


> Genny - for the cocoa powder, what percentage do you use PPO?  Because that sounds delish.  My sister makes a body butter with peppermint and cocoa butter that smells like a peppermint patty.  Delish!



About 2 tsp cocoa ppo  It just matters how dark I plan on going.


----------



## la-rene (Feb 6, 2013)

We made a chocolate peppermint goats milk soap with cocoa powder and peppermint e/o.  It was a beautiful dark brown and smelled like chocolate and peppermint.  6 months later, the remaining bar stills smells like chocolate and peppermint.

My co-workers thought it was fudge.  Pretty funny!


----------

